# Audyssey before or after REW



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I am wondering which is the better way..... Audyssey before or after running REW on the subwoofer. 

I have been doing the traditional ..Audyssey first , then REW to smooth out the subwoofer response even more. 

It seems to me that the other way around has merits as you are now running Audyssey with an already " optimised" low bass response from the subwoofer. 

Anyone tried it both ways ? If so what are your comments ? Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

How are you getting "_*REW to smooth out the subwoofer response even more?*_"


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I run REW then set filters with BFD .


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

If using two methods to smooth bass respponse, the approach that is usually recommended is to run the other equalizer prior to running Audyssey. Has this approach not provided a smooth response? Of course, using REW prior to either method of equalization to position the sub(s) for best response is the best approach. The fact that you are using two equalizers suggests that you might be trying to tame some uneven response which could be improved by better positioning of the sub(s).


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

After I ran Audyssey with the Subwoofer, there were some peaks in the bass region that I need to tame , so I used a BFD EQ to tame the peaks with help of REW. I don't have total freedom to place the Sub in the ideal position so I placed it as best as I can and used REW . Now I am thinking that perhaps it might be better to run Audyssey again with the BFD EQ switched in . Does that make sense?


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, that is what I would recommend.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Thanks , I will redo Audyssey.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Aug 4, 2006)

I see a little flaw in this thinking. It appears that you believe that the previous Audyssey settings will remain while you are processing your new Audyssey run. Don't think it works that way. 

It will basically be doing a correction based solely on your BFD filters. 

So, to me, it appears the best course would be to get as flat of a response as you can get with the BFD, then let Audyssey do it's thing.

If that still yields a peak/dip ridden response, then it's time to admit that EQing won't fix your room's ills. Time to research some acoustical treatments...


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I see a little flaw in this thinking. It appears that you believe that the previous Audyssey settings will remain while you are processing your new Audyssey run. Don't think it works that way.
> 
> It will basically be doing a correction based solely on your BFD filters.
> 
> ...


That is not what I am saying at all. A new Audyssey calibration overwrites the previous calibration. What I am recommending is:

- Find the best placement for the subs as the first step, with the assistance of a measurement tool like REW.
- If using another equalization system like BFD, use it before running Audyssey.
- Run the Audyssey calibration as the last step in the process.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry, that was directed at the OP.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I believe I am a little confused myself. I assumed that the Subwoofer optimzed with REW and BFD after a previous Audyssey run would still be good . But now I understand that its not so . I should start all over again beginning with the Subwoofer.

Do I just turn off Audyssey on the receiver before optimizing the sub so Audyssey does not interfere with this part of the activity? 

Do I have to turn Audyssey back on before connecting the Audyssey microphone or would connecting the microphone automatically turn the Audyssey function back on. 

Tks for the input.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, when starting over from scratch, turn off Audyssey in the AVR and run your BFD optimization. Then you can re-run Audyssey. No need to turn Audyssey back on in the AVR--plugging in the calibration mic automatically starts the setup program.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the inputs.

I just ran the Subwoofer curve using REW and found that I needed only 2 filters in the BFD for quite an acceptable response curve . 

I will run Audyssey tomorrow with the BFD filters active .....correct?


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

sportflyer said:


> Thanks for the inputs.
> 
> I just ran the Subwoofer curve using REW and found that I needed only 2 filters in the BFD for quite an acceptable response curve .
> 
> I will run Audyssey tomorrow with the BFD filters active .....correct?


That's correct. Please post the resulting REW measurement curve when you are done.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

What settings do I need on the RCVR to run the subwoofer curve with BFD and Audyssey together?


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

My understanding is that the BFD is a stand-alone equalizer that is inserted in the signal path between the AVR and the sub. So, when you establish the settings in the BFD, any signal from the AVR to the sub is being modified by the BFD filters. When you subsequently run the Audyssey calibration in the AVR, the sub's response, as recorded by the Audyssey mic, includes the BFD filters. Audyssey analyzes the resulting sound and creates its filters to further optimize the sub's response.

In summary, there is nothing you need to do in the AVR except run Audyssey with the BFD filters engaged.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I have exactly as you described. My question is how do I get a subwoofer freq plot with both Audyssey and BFD active. for example should I turn off Audyssey dynamic volume ?


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, I would recommend turning DEQ off and conducting an REW measurement.


----------

